# Babies!!! *Pictures*



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

My chocolate Self Longhaired Doe gave birth to looks like 5 little pink jelly beans, she had them while I was at college today, on the shredded paper (which I use as floor covering) just by her food dish. Will get pictures on Monday as I am off out for the weekend. When I come back I will start handling them and get plenty of pictures for you all to see.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats, cant wait to see pics :cooll


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Piccies please


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Well 5 babies there is 3 broken marked and 2 selfs the strange thing is I have 3 broken marked babies and all have a heart shape marking on them :S which I was really kinda of amazed at  Pippin must really love me 

Girls <3
Broken black - Keeping
Broken Black - Kepping
Self Black - Up for grabs
Self Black - Up for grabs

Boys <3
Broken Dove - Keeping

Will get pictures of them tomorrow


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Well we went from 5 babies to 3 over night last week.

Mommy Mouse









Babies









Rolo - Boy









Polo - Boy









Sapphire - Girl


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

They are cute, look to be the same age as my babies from longhaired parents.


----------

